# condensation in observation hive



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

The warmer weather may help but my OB is doing the same thing here in Ohio. Same conditions. I am going to put in some more vents for them.
Today it was in the low 60's and there were bees faning the hive.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

ventilate, ventilate, ventilate, if your hive is in an unheated location then you can close off the vents when needed. Mine is is a heated building and I never have condensation on the glass.


----------



## kelkenberg (Apr 17, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> ventilate, ventilate, ventilate, if your hive is in an unheated location then you can close off the vents when needed. Mine is is a heated building and I never have condensation on the glass.


Yeah I may try to ventilate some more but kind of tricky with 10,000 bees inside... any ideas?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"Yeah I may try to ventilate some more but kind of tricky with 10,000 bees inside... any ideas?"
Make sure that the upper moisture vents are not blocked. Consider moving to a different side of the barn if practical. Best wishes.


----------

